# Changed water pump and now I have no spark



## Paul Cook (Aug 9, 2020)

My 1941 9N was running fine this week until I changed the water pump because the belt was squealing and radiator overheating. After putting everything back together, the tractor cranks but no spark. Pulled plugs and made sure they were dry. Have plenty of fuel. It even runs out of the carburetor after I stop cranking. New coil, distributor cap and plug wires. Plugs are 3 months old. What am I missing


----------



## Vanman08 (Aug 1, 2020)

Power to the ignition, bad key switch, bad out of box coil, bad rotor, would be places to start looking.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

You got your distributer wet.
Think about it: When you changed the water pump water flooded the distributer and it's shorting out the spark.
Take the coil and cap off of it and use a heat gun or hair dryer to dry everything off - inside and out. Then put it back together and see if it runs.
If you cranked on the starter for a while and/or choked it much you may have flooded the engine too. So I would also remove your spark plugs and let them dry out too.


----------



## Paul Cook (Aug 9, 2020)

G


Ultradog said:


> You got your distributer wet.
> Think about it: When you changed the water pump water flooded the distributer and it's shorting out the spark.
> Take the coil and cap off of it and use a heat gun or hair dryer to dry everything off - inside and out. Then put it back together and see if it runs.
> If you cranked on the starter for a while and/or choked it much you may have flooded the engine too. So I would also remove your spark plugs and let them dry out too.


 Good thoughts. I actually replaced then entire coil/distributor/gaskets/etc after completing the water pump change out. Cranks like crazy but no spark. What else should I replace?


----------



## Paul Cook (Aug 9, 2020)

Ultradog said:


> You got your distributer wet.
> Think about it: When you changed the water pump water flooded the distributer and it's shorting out the spark.
> Take the coil and cap off of it and use a heat gun or hair dryer to dry everything off - inside and out. Then put it back together and see if it runs.
> If you cranked on the starter for a while and/or choked it much you may have flooded the engine too. So I would also remove your spark plugs and let them dry out too.


Changed coil, distributor/plug wires and plugs post water pump and still no spark. Cranks but won’t run


----------



## Paul Cook (Aug 9, 2020)

The wiring is horrendous on this tractor and looks original. I must have pulled something loose when I raised the hood to change the water pump. I guess I’ll start rewriting it until the spark comes back


----------



## Garylou (May 19, 2020)

Just a suggestion, but try and put a jumper wire across the ballast resistor and see if she'll fire.


----------



## Paul Cook (Aug 9, 2020)

I’m not sure if I even have a ballast resistor. It’s been totally retired. Has a starter and an alternator.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

have you used a test light or voltage meter to see if you have power to the coil and from the coil to the distributor ?.

I would even run a jumper from the + on the battery to the + on the coil and see if the engine will fire.


----------



## _afox_ (Jul 23, 2020)

carb and choke clean anything that anti freeze touched, you might even have a wire to replace now, check the terminals if you haven't. I'v noticed on the older stuff you pull to hard on a wire that been hot for many hours... seems like there is a mag "points" and condenser (inside the cap) there is a gap that needs to be maintained according to the picture from above it would more than likely be about .015" or a match book cover thickness. but you should be able to turn your key on and have the cap off and hanging use a screw driver and push the spring arm and close the gap look for spark if you have one there should be anything wrong from the bat to ign to dis
my thoughts before wondering if your running 12v-ground without electronic ign 
good luck and pictures of what your working on are worth alot in trouble shooting


----------

